

Researcher hacks aircraft controls with Android smartphone - linker3000
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/11/hacking_aircraft_with_android_handset/

======
TrevorJ
I was skeptical that this was done wirelessly, but after looking through the
presentation I am not so sure. Can anyone more in the know weigh in? If so
that's pretty scary.

